# I got a flood of hits to my site when...



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Let's start something... everyone share with me what you did.....



I got a flood of hits to my site when I....


----------



## TickTac (Jul 3, 2007)

i... stumbled upon a shirt


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Optimized it for search engines

Got coverage in major media outlets

Advertised it in targeted venues


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

ShadowDragon said:


> Let's start something... everyone share with me what you did.....
> 
> 
> 
> I got a flood of hits to my site when I....


Posted links to my site in every American city on craigslist.

... then I got flagged LOL


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Someone talked about my product on their website.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

kentphoto said:


> Posted links to my site in every American city on craigslist.
> 
> ... then I got flagged LOL


Eeep... I've just been reading googles instructions on how to get genunine ranking ... in a nutshell they were saying if quality sites with quality content linked to your site, this is ok.....

Im curious, despite being flagged has your level of hits been maintained since then? or did it drop off?


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

ShadowDragon said:


> Eeep... I've just been reading googles instructions on how to get genunine ranking ... in a nutshell they were saying if quality sites with quality content linked to your site, this is ok.....
> 
> Im curious, despite being flagged has your level of hits been maintained since then? or did it drop off?


It worked for about a week. Then the hits dropped off. I had a few sales too. Now I think Craigslist has caught on, and they repeated ads with the same linkage. 


BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

To answer the original question, I received a flood of hits when I submitted articles of interest (which pertained to my products or info on my site) to digg.com, reddit.com, etc. which linked to my site.


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Mike,

Please could you elaborate on that? I know how digg etc. work. Did you submit articles that referred to your site? What sort of related articles are you referring to?


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Footy,

Well first of all, I want to say that it is unwise to post only articles that link to your site on digg.com and similar sites. You can get banned from digg.com and all the other types of sites really fast by doing this. It is about news, not just advertising for your site.

Keeping that in mind, I use it quiet effectively to sell a couple of my shirts. Example. I sell a Rob and Big shirt that says "Do work son." To advertise this shirt, I have various videos from the show on my site in the "Articles and Videos" section. I post an article telling about my video, its relavance to the show, etc. People click on it and see the video and also see the shirt that I post somewhere on that page. This is one way I do it.

I also write articles about T-shirt relavant news which generate clicks. I used to have an article that explained why I thought it was stupid (yet not cost effective) for T-shirt companies to charge extra for 2XL+ shirts. It also happens that my site does not.

If you want more detailed info, feel free to PM me.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

I got BoingBoinged, but it was for a craft project I'd done in my blog, so I had a load of hits just checking out one particular blog entry.

Also, one time I got a bunch of hits from a webcomic forum - the category was "show off stuff you've made" so I posted a hoodie I'd made, and a few people said "OMG YOU SHOULD SELL THESE" and then I got in trouble when I said "oh, I do sell them". wah wahhhh.


----------



## GreenJumpSuit (Jun 5, 2007)

...when i decided to make stickers and "tag" parking lots at retail plazas or i would just leave them on a table for someone to discover. People are usually curious, well most.


----------



## tshirtinsurgency (Jul 27, 2007)

A bar blog mentioned seeing one of our designs out at a local bar and they tracked us down and, after we explained what we were about and entertained them a bit with our zealous and clumsy attempts at self-promotion, they linked to us.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

I get a ton of search engine traffic from google images because I give all my images good keyword names. It takes a long time for google images to finally get you listed, but it has started giving me a lot of traffic. Seems to be the bulk of my 150 or so hits each day now as I haven't been spending as much time advertising and link swapping.
Thomas


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

skulltshirts said:


> I get a ton of search engine traffic from google images because I give all my images good keyword names. It takes a long time for google images to finally get you listed, but it has started giving me a lot of traffic. Seems to be the bulk of my 150 or so hits each day now as I haven't been spending as much time advertising and link swapping.
> Thomas


Can you tell if any of that google image traffic has converted to sales?


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes some have. Designs that had not sold in awhile are now starting to sell better. Plus using my statcounter I can see when the visitor puts items in a shopping cart and see where they came from. 
It just seems to take so long for google to update their image engine. My site was up for at least 6 months before I started getting hits from images.google.com But now that all my images are listed I get around 50-100 visits a day and many venture on to look at more than 1-2 designs.

All I do is name the image according to the design like rebelflagskull.jpg and so forth!
Here is an example of the link the visitors come from ... Google Image Result for http://thomascarlson.com/images/zoomimages/lapdance.jpg

Thomas


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

when a tshirt : iloveyourtshirt : t-shirt blog picked up and wrote an article on my site


----------



## SkullMachine (Aug 7, 2007)

Skull Machine was the "side deal" on Shirt.Woot.com.

If you get a chance to advertise there, don't pass it up. The traffic was phenomenal and we got many new customers.


----------



## Tranzition (Aug 16, 2007)

The craigslist thing worked for me too, but the traffic spike was EXTREMELY temporary...


----------



## SquareOff (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys...tons of good tips.

Anyone doing Ads Campaign or Newsletters?
How to get them to come back other than just good designs?


----------

